# Netzteil abgeraucht



## DerFabe (4. Februar 2014)

Hey zusammen,
gestern Morgen hörte ich während laufendem Betrieb einen Knall, der vom Netzteil kam. Die Sicherung sprang raus und der Computer ging danach nicht mehr an. Ich habe das Netzteil ausgebaut und es erneut angeschaltet. Es knallte wieder, es roch nach verbranntem Plastik und die Sicherung sprang nochmals raus. Weitere Experimente habe ich mir erspart 
Ich habe auf der BeQuiet Seite das Formular ausgefüllt. Bis jetzt ist noch keine Antwort gekommen. Wie lange dauert so etwas normalerweise? Soll ich noch eine Mail mit der Rechnung (von Pc-Ostschweiz.ch) schicken oder einfach noch warten? Ich wohne in der nähe von Basel, muss ich die Versandkosten nach Deutschland selber bezahlen oder übernimmt das BeQuiet?
Ich danke für eine schnelle Antwort
Mfg Fabian


----------



## Bunny_Joe (4. Februar 2014)

Interessant wäre noch das Modell und deine PC-Specs.


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. Februar 2014)

Schön, Netzteil ist kaputt. Und nu??
Was willst sagen? Warum hast 'nen Thread hier aufgemacht und dich nicht schon beim Händler/Hersteller gemeldet?!

Und wie kommst darauf zu warten?! Welchen Sinn hätte das?!


----------



## Robonator (4. Februar 2014)

Sagmal hast du grade ganz gekonnt all seine Fragen ignoriert? 


> Ich habe auf der BeQuiet Seite das Formular ausgefüllt. Bis jetzt ist noch keine Antwort gekommen. Wie lange dauert so etwas normalerweise? Soll ich noch eine Mail mit der Rechnung (von Pc-Ostschweiz.ch) schicken oder einfach noch warten? Ich wohne in der nähe von Basel, muss ich die Versandkosten nach Deutschland selber bezahlen oder übernimmt das BeQuiet?


Außerdem ist das hier das Bequiet Unterforum.


----------



## DerFabe (4. Februar 2014)

Ich hoffe einfach hier auf einen BeQuiet Mitarbeiter zu stossen, der mir meine Fragen beantwortet, weil sich im Support nichts tut. Vielleicht habt ihr ja auch Erfahrungen damit wie lange so etwas dauert. Daher sehe ich meinen Beitrag hier berechtigt!



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Schön, Netzteil ist kaputt. Und nu??
> Was willst sagen? Warum hast 'nen Thread hier aufgemacht und dich nicht schon beim Händler/Hersteller gemeldet?!
> 
> Und wie kommst darauf zu warten?! Welchen Sinn hätte das?!


 
Hast du meinen Text überhaupt gelesen? Erst lesen, dann antworten!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Februar 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Schön, Netzteil ist kaputt. Und nu??
> Was willst sagen? Warum hast 'nen Thread hier aufgemacht und dich nicht schon beim Händler/Hersteller gemeldet?!
> 
> Und wie kommst darauf zu warten?! Welchen Sinn hätte das?!


 
Stefan aufwachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der TE hat doch nix falsches gemacht.

@TE : Wende dich auch mal an deinen Händler.


----------



## DerFabe (4. Februar 2014)

Netzteil: Be quiet Straight Power E9 480W

Ansonsten:
i5 4670K
Gigabyte Z87X-UD3H
Evga GTX 770 SC ACX
8GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600
Be quiet Shadow Rock Topflow
Samsung SSD 840 evo
1TB Western Digital HDD

Alles klar, werde ich machen


----------



## be quiet! Support (5. Februar 2014)

Hallo DerFabe,

im Falle eines Defektes am Netzteil hast du zwei Möglichkeiten.

Du kannst das Netzteil bei deinen Händler reklamieren, oder es uns zur Durchsicht einsenden. 

Falls du es uns einsenden möchtest füge bitte deiner Sendung eine Kopie der Rechnung, deine Lieferanschrift sowie eine kurze Fehlerbeschreibung bei. Die Sendung muss verzollt eingesandt werden. Aufgrund der Zollformalitäten würde ich dir empfehlen, das Netzteil bei deinem Händler in der Schweiz zu reklamieren.

Gruß

Marco


----------

